

Smacktive app with automatic notifications - AppGirl2012

Smacktive now has an automatic notification system built into the app for finding people who have the same activity likes you do. Simply choose which activities you want to be notified about that are going on in your area and the app will send you a notification when someone is nearby. Once you tap on the notification you can chat with that person in real time to meet up OFFLINE.<p>Thoughts on getting alerts from people you do not know in real time to chat and then meet for activities like soccer, tennis, board games, anything in person. Can download on the app store or feel free to ask us anything here. Appreciate your insight very much.
======
Ricardo_311
Can I filter who i want to search for (ex. Just girls or just guys etc)?

~~~
AppGirl2012
Yes we built in a feature so if you are a female you can ONLY be seen by other
females. If you are a male you can change your settings to only be seen by
males too. You can also specify age ranges and proximity as well as
notifications for the exact activities you want to do with someone else
nearby.

:)

